# Laptop Powersave Features

## Permafrost91

I have an IBM X30 with a 2.6.12 kernel. Using KLaptopDaemon, I can enable stand by and hibernate but neither works. Standby freezes the laptop upon restart and hibernate won't do anything. How can I set these up to work?

Also, how can I enable that Fn-F3 turns the screen off? I have installed the thinkpad specific packages according to a Gentoo on X30 tutorial and they don't work.

I don't even know where to begin with any of this so if you need any info about my system, please let me know.

Thanks!

----------

## Earthwings

 *Permafrost91 wrote:*   

> I have an IBM X30 with a 2.6.12 kernel. Using KLaptopDaemon, I can enable stand by and hibernate but neither works. Standby freezes the laptop upon restart and hibernate won't do anything. How can I set these up to work?

 

Are you using the hibernate-script to activate hibernate/sleep? If not, go for it. There's a description in the Power Management Guide (more details in the updated version).

 *Quote:*   

> Also, how can I enable that Fn-F3 turns the screen off? I have installed the thinkpad specific packages according to a Gentoo on X30 tutorial and they don't work.

 

Which button is Fn-F3? If it generates an acpi event, you can use acpid to catch it. Otherwise ibm-acpi will probably allow you to access it. Both are mentioned in the guide linked above as well.

----------

## Permafrost91

Fn-F3 turns the screen off. I'll give the Power Mgmt Guide a go now. Thanks for the hint!

----------

## raf

This can be a bit tricky depending on laptop. Took me quite some time to get it to work. Here are some general issues I had:

- Patch  your kernel with suspend2.

- If using nvidia you need to disable AGP in your kernel, and use the nvAGP in xorg.

- You need to create a portage overlay and patch up nvidia drivers before they play nice with hibernate. It's just a one-line patch, very simple.

- Need to enable vesafg-tng support for console, otherwise when resuming you will not be able to see your virtual consoles.

- Unload USB modules before hibernating (done by hibernate-script)

- Restart some services (cpud, alsasound)

Now I have suspend to disk AND suspend to RAM working nicely.

----------

## Permafrost91

Thanks for the reply ... last time I tried suspend2 (patching gentoo-sources and also using nitro-sources instead) i didn't get anything to work ... most likely because the instructions I used were rather flimsy. Most importantly, the kernel options that I was told to enable didn't exist. 

Do you think you could give me a more detailed description of how to do this so I don't get lost again? I would greatly appreciate it.

----------

## raf

Hey,

Will do, but not till the weekend. Can you post your specs? Do you have an nvidia card? For me nvidia was the biggest challenge to get working.

----------

## Permafrost91

I don't have an  nVidia chipset ... it's an onboard ATI Radeon which is giving me a headache with xorg as well as there are no drivers for it available it seems (and I can't find the actual chipset used as it's not on the IBM website).

----------

## e-ipi

Hey, I used to have an X30.  I rather liked it, but it died one day just like that.  Anyway, mine had an Intel graphics chip, an 830 if I recall correctly.  Are you really sure you have an ATI in there?

----------

## Permafrost91

yeah ... you're right, it is an intel 810/30 w/32MB memory

Specs:

P3 (mobile) 1.2GHz

786 MB RAM

Intel 810/30 w/32MB memory

2.6.12-gentoo-r9 kernel

anything else you'd like to know, just tell me and I'll post it.

----------

## e-ipi

 *Permafrost91 wrote:*   

> yeah ... you're right, it is an intel 810/30 w/32MB memory
> 
> Specs:
> 
> P3 (mobile) 1.2GHz
> ...

 

I think I remember the rest of the hardware pretty well.  I ran slackware on it, so I can't say anything gentoo specific.  I did have suspend to disk working.  I used tphdisk and a fat partition.  Once you have that, fn+F12 will suspend it.   I think the fn-key + F[whatever] combinations are hardwired and don't require any fiddling to get working as long as you have things set up right.   I never got suspend to ram to work in linux, but others have done it.   cpufreqd worked fine.  I was getting 4.5 hours off my batteries.   

This is a pretty good linux laptop.  Have you checked the x30 pages at the linux on laptops site?

----------

## Permafrost91

well ... right now Fn-F12 doesn't do anything ... so I guess I haven't set things up correctly? what excatly do I need to do to get this working?

I did check out those pages but I didn't find them helpful ... I followed a tutorial for "Gentoo on X30" for suspend2 but the kernel options I was suposed to enable didn't exist (even after patching the kernel and suspend2 became a configurable option) so I gave up on that.

----------

## e-ipi

 *Permafrost91 wrote:*   

> well ... right now Fn-F12 doesn't do anything ... so I guess I haven't set things up correctly? what excatly do I need to do to get this working?
> 
> I did check out those pages but I didn't find them helpful ... I followed a tutorial for "Gentoo on X30" for suspend2 but the kernel options I was suposed to enable didn't exist (even after patching the kernel and suspend2 became a configurable option) so I gave up on that.

 

I'm working from memory here since my X30 has been dead for 6 months (need some parts?) and I'm using an apple laptop now, but I am certain that you need a proper hibernation partition and a hibernation file for fn+F12 to work "out of the box".  I think there's an option for "thinkpad hibernation partition" in fdisk.  Anyway, first make a partition for hibernation.  Some people say that it needs to be the last partition on the disk.  I'm not certain about that, but it's not that big of a deal to put it there.  With that done, you need to format it.  I think FAT 16 is right, but it would pay to check.  Next you need a hibernation file.  This is slightly more tricky.  There are utilities to do it under linux and IBM has a floppy image that you can use, but that will require Windows or DOS.

If you're going to use the linux kernel's suspend to disk support, you don't need to bother with hibernation partitions and files.  A swap partition will do.  The linux way requires more effort in the way of configuration, but less preparation work.

----------

## Wooff

Hi, 

I would like to use suspend2 at my laptop (mitac 8640 - umax 725T, nvidiaN17 GeForce4 420 GO, P4 2.6GHz). Its work in text console. But if I tried it in KDE suspend correctly but during restoring its crashed my screen. Its came with NVIDIA module unloading I think. Iam tried to patch nvidia-kernel. but probably not correctly. Can you somebody tell me how? or any other think what to do? thx

W

PS: agp? are you sure, Iam already read several post about this and there are different opinion to this.

PSS: and what about new nvidia-kernel-8174 ???

----------

